# sort by episode and more



## pkyzivat (May 8, 2002)

Here is scenario:

I entered a new one pass for Ken Burns Cancer. It happened that an airing if episode 1 was in progress. Tivo started recording it immediately. I realized that meant I would only get a partial recording even though it could be recorded in full later. So I immediately stopped and deleted that recording. Ideally it would reschedule recording that one, but I knew it wouldn't. I checked upcoming episodes and saw it would record each if the *other* episodes, but not #1.

So I manually requested recording of an airing of #1. This however meant that #2 would be recorded before #1.

Today I had a folder with all 3 episodes: 2, 1, 3. So it takes some looking to figure out what order to play them.

Out of this I have two suggestions:

1) If show is playing when pass is entered, go ahead and record (just in case) but also record it again in full.

2) Sort OnePass folder contents by episode number, not by the time they ate recorded.


----------



## 59er (Mar 27, 2008)

You can sort your OnePass by episode number. Use the C button.


----------



## pkyzivat (May 8, 2002)

59er said:


> You can sort your OnePass by episode number. Use the C button.


Thanks - I didn't know that. Actually it appears that B sorts by episode while C sorts by time recorded.

That still leaves the problem of recording a partial episode.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

pkyzivat said:


> I entered a new one pass for Ken Burns Cancer. It happened that an airing if episode 1 was in progress. Tivo started recording it immediately. I realized that meant I would *only get a partial recording even though it could be recorded in full later*. So I immediately stopped and deleted that recording. Ideally it would reschedule recording that one, but I knew it wouldn't. I checked upcoming episodes and saw it would record each if the *other* episodes, but not #1.


Yeah, that's been a real annoyance to me, as a renewed TiVo user. I would think the TiVo should recognize that it's a partial recording and automatically schedule recording of the partial episode, if available at a later time. I'm kinda surprised at this behavior, given the maturity of the TiVo software.


----------

